# Biggest Piranha In Captivity..



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

how big is it?

link?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> how big is it?
> 
> link?


I believe 21to22 inches..


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

any idea what kind?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

That things ugllllly, I think the owner is from Japan man can you imagine the age on that fella


----------



## EvilRaven1031 (Oct 22, 2005)

thats a phuckin beast!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

And yet i would still take big frank n e day







,but hell that is still pretty neat.thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

that's the ugliest fish i've ever seen. It looks like it has some tumors in the head


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

matc said:


> that's the ugliest fish i've ever seen. It looks like it has some tumors in the head


its probably been over feeded for most of its life


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Definietly a piraya, you can see a hint of orange aft the gill plate.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

HOLLYWOOD said:


> Definietly a piraya, you can see a hint of orange aft the gill plate.


Hey Arnold, how you been Bro? Do not see you much, post some of your fish


----------



## mr_b401 (Jul 6, 2005)

What in the...


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

that f*cking freaky!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

That is a HUGE P!!!!!! It looks OBESE!


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

I think its beatiful







looks like jamie foxx forehead


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

awwwww what a cute little fishie.......them asian ppl can really grow fish....y cant we do that sh*t over here


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

furious piranha said:


> awwwww what a cute little fishie.......them asian ppl can really grow fish....y cant we do that sh*t over here


because we lack discipline...


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

how do you know? please provide the link that the owner states the size. i've seen that pic before. i doubt it's still alive and it aint got sh*t on frank. i dont think its over 20" either.
wes


----------



## OneEyedPiranhaGuy (Sep 30, 2005)

that is the ugliest piranha i have ever seen


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> how do you know? please provide the link that the owner states the size. i've seen that pic before. i doubt it's still alive and it aint got sh*t on frank. i dont think its over 20" either.
> wes


Aside from being bigger and more colourful, it's got nothing on frank. No massive chin bump for example


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> how do you know? please provide the link that the owner states the size. i've seen that pic before. i doubt it's still alive and it aint got sh*t on frank. i dont think its over 20" either.
> wes


Aside from being bigger and more colourful, it's got nothing on frank. No massive chin bump for example
[/quote]
you are so funny. i'll take a chin bump over tumors on the head any day. that is a old pic. nothing proves its bigger hell who says it is even alive? who owns it, i'd like a fresh pic. i admit the color is nice but doesn't look real to me. i'm sure you've heard of this new program, photoshop? anyways once you own a fish over 10" you'll see the chimples are evry common and it doesnt bother me. btw if you have a crush on me let me know, cutie.








wes


----------



## fps (Dec 25, 2005)

I got Pking's back on this one. Lets see some more pics. How about something with some scale in it. If I had a fish that size all my pics would have scale in them just to stop the naysayers before they start.

Frank is proven to be a big AZZ fish. Wes will you take $50.00 for him?


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Two extra large Pirayas imagine the bigger ones that flow in the rivers.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Good thing I decided to read the entire thread. I kept seeing my name flashed around and well.....took me a moment to realize you were writing about PK's fish.









The dorsum on the top fish is distorted because it has been clearly over fed, obese is an understatement. Its a wonder the fish has lived this long. I certainly would not call it healthy.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Good thing I decided to read the entire thread. I kept seeing my name flashed around and well.....took me a moment to realize you were writing about PK's fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


frank, do you have a link to this fish or info on it?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

*THATS A HUGE B***H. Oh Man*


----------



## eL ChiNo LoCo (Apr 16, 2004)

DAMN! Fat bastard piraya


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

still P king's fish looks way much better... that thing is the ugliest piranha i have ever seen.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

That ugly fish looks more like Frankenstein than your fish Wes, all he needs is bolts coming out of his gills.









Poor Piraya, his teeth look like they are missing and his gills look like they are rotting away.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

eL ChiNo LoCo said:


> DAMN! Fat bastard piraya











Yeah, that is one bigass, obese sombitch.


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> how do you know? please provide the link that the owner states the size. i've seen that pic before. i doubt it's still alive and it aint got sh*t on frank. i dont think its over 20" either.
> wes


Either way wes - bigger or not, Frank looks a lot nicer and is in much much better condition.


----------



## fps (Dec 25, 2005)

Looking closer at the photo, it almost looks like someone is shinning a red light up from under the tank. The floor has no sand or gravel and the litter (or what ever) on the floor is showing up red. Even the litter behind the P. The light cannot reflect off of the fish from the front and go behind the fish magically. I don’t think this P is as red as the owner wants us to think.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

fps said:


> Looking closer at the photo, it almost looks like someone is shinning a red light up from under the tank. The floor has no sand or gravel and the litter (or what ever) on the floor is showing up red. Even the litter behind the P. The light cannot reflect off of the fish from the front and go behind the fish magically. I don't think this P is as red as the owner wants us to think.


Very astute of you!
I hadn't notice that!


----------



## fps (Dec 25, 2005)

not bad for 4:24 am


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

RB 32, PIRANHA KING and others too,

Take another look at that picture.
Is that a piraya at all? Does it have a rayed adipose fin, no?

The colors are very odd.
Actually I have very same kind of flames and spots above lateral line in one of my Pygos (which I think are nattereri).
Also one possible reason for this oddness could be that the picture itself is digitally edited. I mean what is that reddish color all over the lower part of the pic in the backround anyway?

Regards,


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Ugly ass fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> how do you know? please provide the link that the owner states the size. i've seen that pic before. i doubt it's still alive and it aint got sh*t on frank. i dont think its over 20" either.
> wes


there we go the one and only true big boy around.!!!I'd take your n e day wes over that ugly ass fish.and just overlook that annoying ass little twich on your shoulder as well wes.


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

fps said:


> Looking closer at the photo, it almost looks like someone is shinning a red light up from under the tank. The floor has no sand or gravel and the litter (or what ever) on the floor is showing up red. Even the litter behind the P. The light cannot reflect off of the fish from the front and go behind the fish magically. I don't think this P is as red as the owner wants us to think.


yeah i did notice this too. that red on the bottom is on the fish to which i dont see how that could be.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Wow !!! What a beast !!!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

it looks like a retarded fat piranha.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Or Couldnt it just be one really big piranha. I believe the guy and i think the photo is real. Man everyone has to disagree with everything all the time.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Slim said:


> Or Couldnt it just be one really big piranha. I believe the guy and i think the photo is real. Man everyone has to disagree with everything all the time.


Just a few who think paying an obscene amount of money for the biggest fish somehow makes you a great fish keeper, and who would be oh so disapointed to learn that they're not only not really impressing anyone, but don't even have the biggest fish either. I could see how someone might get a bit defensive when a bigger and better looking piranha than their own is posted, especially when it's all you have going for your "credibility"...


----------



## Califella (Aug 30, 2005)

Looks like he has flat teeth too. Not pointy.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

its a new species, _pygocentrus americanus_ or as its more commonly know, the McPiranha.


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

bmpower007 said:


> That things ugllllly, I think the owner is from Japan man can you imagine the age on that fella


Ohh how would anyone have guessed... You can tell the tank is from Japan,,, look at the style of it, in the background...

Also... I strongly doubt thats the biggest in captivity... If it is,,, just wait about a year or two more, and als (Alex) will have the biggest captivity grown piranha (maybe, maybe not).


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Holy Hell thats a monster!!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

harrykaa said:


> RB 32, PIRANHA KING and others too,
> 
> Take another look at that picture.
> Is that a piraya at all? Does it have a rayed adipose fin, no?
> ...


I agree doesn't look much like a piraya but does have clear eyes. Looks like someone tried growth hormones or something on it?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Beast


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

elTwitcho said:


> Or Couldnt it just be one really big piranha. I believe the guy and i think the photo is real. Man everyone has to disagree with everything all the time.


Just a few who think paying an obscene amount of money for the biggest fish somehow makes you a great fish keeper, and who would be oh so disapointed to learn that they're not only not really impressing anyone, but don't even have the biggest fish either. I could see how someone might get a bit defensive when a bigger and better looking piranha than their own is posted, especially when it's all you have going for your "credibility"...
[/quote]


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

elTwitcho said:


> Or Couldnt it just be one really big piranha. I believe the guy and i think the photo is real. Man everyone has to disagree with everything all the time.


Just a few who think paying an obscene amount of money for the biggest fish somehow makes you a great fish keeper, and who would be oh so disapointed to learn that they're not only not really impressing anyone, but don't even have the biggest fish either. I could see how someone might get a bit defensive when a bigger and better looking piranha than their own is posted, especially when it's all you have going for your "credibility"...
[/quote]

That isnt directed at me is it Twitch? Cause I really dont care who has the biggest piranha if your directing that at me. I just think the pic is real, looks real to me, and yes it might not be the biggest im not saying that at all. I just dont like how everyone gets so defensive all the time instead of saying wow that thing is huge nice pic. And asking questions about it. You know what i mean.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Slim said:


> Or Couldnt it just be one really big piranha. I believe the guy and i think the photo is real. Man everyone has to disagree with everything all the time.


Just a few who think paying an obscene amount of money for the biggest fish somehow makes you a great fish keeper, and who would be oh so disapointed to learn that they're not only not really impressing anyone, but don't even have the biggest fish either. I could see how someone might get a bit defensive when a bigger and better looking piranha than their own is posted, especially when it's all you have going for your "credibility"...
[/quote]

That isnt directed at me is it Twitch? 
[/quote]

No, I thought it was pretty clear who it was directed to


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Interesting tank mates it has... looks like a gar.

Not only an weird ugly bumpy head but gill curl to the extreme.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Or Couldnt it just be one really big piranha. I believe the guy and i think the photo is real. Man everyone has to disagree with everything all the time.


Just a few who think paying an obscene amount of money for the biggest fish somehow makes you a great fish keeper, and who would be oh so disapointed to learn that they're not only not really impressing anyone, but don't even have the biggest fish either. I could see how someone might get a bit defensive when a bigger and better looking piranha than their own is posted, especially when it's all you have going for your "credibility"...
[/quote]
Mmm.... what's that fiery smell entering my nostrils?









Anyways, fake or not, largest or not, fact remains that that is one fugly mother


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Judazzz said:


> Or Couldnt it just be one really big piranha. I believe the guy and i think the photo is real. Man everyone has to disagree with everything all the time.


Just a few who think paying an obscene amount of money for the biggest fish somehow makes you a great fish keeper, and who would be oh so disapointed to learn that they're not only not really impressing anyone, but don't even have the biggest fish either. I could see how someone might get a bit defensive when a bigger and better looking piranha than their own is posted, especially when it's all you have going for your "credibility"...
[/quote]
Mmm.... what's that fiery smell entering my nostrils?









Anyways, fake or not, largest or not, fact remains that that is one fugly mother








[/quote]
and probably dead as it was in bad shape years ago when this pic was taken. \
wes


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> Or Couldnt it just be one really big piranha. I believe the guy and i think the photo is real. Man everyone has to disagree with everything all the time.


Just a few who think paying an obscene amount of money for the biggest fish somehow makes you a great fish keeper, and who would be oh so disapointed to learn that they're not only not really impressing anyone, but don't even have the biggest fish either. I could see how someone might get a bit defensive when a bigger and better looking piranha than their own is posted, especially when it's all you have going for your "credibility"...
[/quote]
Mmm.... what's that fiery smell entering my nostrils?:laugh:

Anyways, fake or not, largest or not, fact remains that that is one fugly mother








[/quote]
and probably dead as it was in bad shape years ago when this pic was taken. \
wes
[/quote]
Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised. In fact, I find it already amazing that he grew that big (even if it just turns out to be 8 or 10 inches, it still looks rather old). I mean, damn, you don't see piranha's as obese and unhealthy-looking that often


----------



## boozehound420 (Apr 18, 2005)

i'd take any 15-18" before that ugly fucken thing


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

i dont agree that this thing can claim biggest ever but its definately the fugliset


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> Or Couldnt it just be one really big piranha. I believe the guy and i think the photo is real. Man everyone has to disagree with everything all the time.


Just a few who think paying an obscene amount of money for the biggest fish somehow makes you a great fish keeper, and who would be oh so disapointed to learn that they're not only not really impressing anyone, but don't even have the biggest fish either. I could see how someone might get a bit defensive when a bigger and better looking piranha than their own is posted, especially when it's all you have going for your "credibility"...
[/quote]I think the credit for "frank" really goes to George for bringing him to the US.
If George could bring in more super sized Piraya, more people would have them! I have a 15 grand P collection, and could afford 2000 for a fish! After all , I dropped that on Geryi last summer! I would much rather have my large COLLECTION, than a solitary large FISH! (besides my 16-17 inch rhom)


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

I realy doubt that picture is digitally edited. it is almost impossible to blow up something in a picture and making it look clear. they could have taken a bigger pixel sized picture and put it in there but the edges of the fish look to perfect for being cut out of anotehr picture. anyway i would say that picture is real but u never could tell how big that fish realy is. it could be just a 10 inch ugly ass RBP. u can do wonders with camera angles


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

THAT FISH LOOKS LIKE TED KENNEDY!


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

dipset.taliban said:


> I realy doubt that picture is digitally edited. it is almost impossible to blow up something in a picture and making it look clear. they could have taken a bigger pixel sized picture and put it in there but the edges of the fish look to perfect for being cut out of anotehr picture.


dipset.taliban,

yes that might not be digitally edited, but stretching is a very common property in photo editor programs (like Paint Shop) so no edges are left.
Anyway, that fish is not P. piraya. It looks more like an oddball nattereri.

Regards,


----------



## Dialbomb (Dec 20, 2005)

that's just insane.... Damn...!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

This is an ugly uglyyy P!!!!!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I'd take PIRANHA KING's Piranha Frank over this guy anyday...

But anyways...that other fish...if it ain't dead yet...It should be...that thing looks like an old man that's just waiting to die...It just looks like one ugly, wrinkled, tumored, sickly piranha.









And yeah...someone is definitely shining some kind of light from under the tank to make it look like he has a lot of color.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nubsmoke said:


> Or Couldnt it just be one really big piranha. I believe the guy and i think the photo is real. Man everyone has to disagree with everything all the time.


Just a few who think paying an obscene amount of money for the biggest fish somehow makes you a great fish keeper, and who would be oh so disapointed to learn that they're not only not really impressing anyone, but don't even have the biggest fish either. I could see how someone might get a bit defensive when a bigger and better looking piranha than their own is posted, especially when it's all you have going for your "credibility"...
[/quote]I think the credit for "frank" really goes to George for bringing him to the US.
If George could bring in more super sized Piraya, more people would have them! I have a 15 grand P collection, and could afford 2000 for a fish! After all , I dropped that on Geryi last summer! I would much rather have my large COLLECTION, than a solitary large FISH! (besides my 16-17 inch rhom)
[/quote]
GEORGE is the man, no doubt.
wes


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

i repeat: THAT FISH LOOKS JUST LIKE TED KENNEDY.
also: WES ROLLS PRETTY DAMN DEEP. MONEY WELL SPENT IN MY OPINION.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Looks just like a piraya to me. Its got some flames going up the side.


----------



## Handikapped (Nov 5, 2004)

i dont care what it is it looks like TED KENNEDY!!

poor fish....they need to give him to me ill take care of him

im guessing piraya, the flames are only thing that i can use to help identify it, and the fact that its "21+ inches"

Wes the only reason your fish is bigger is it has an extra inch for its chimple lol jk ill take your fish, rename your piraya Shaq or Yokozuna cause that one is definately Frankenstein


----------



## french toast (May 2, 2003)

Donno if it's a red or piraya or if it's even 21" but I definitely know there's some +20" piraya in Japan (many of the rarest and biggest fish are sold to Japanese)

BTW I love that fish









Adrien


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

LOL ITS A WRINKLY FISH.!! GRANDPAA!!!!







down


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

now that is a ugly motherf****r


----------



## MLK (Jun 30, 2005)

good god that fish mustve lived a hard life. it looks like a p version of that pic of the guy they showed at the end of that movie "blow"


----------



## Eating Machine (Jan 27, 2006)

Amazing.

I don't think many piranha keepers would pass on that behemoth, ugly or not.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Eating Machine said:


> Amazing.
> 
> I don't think many piranha keepers would pass on that behemoth, ugly or not.


I WOULD, and theres a 90% chance that sick fish is dead by now,
wes


----------



## Jeffers (Dec 5, 2005)

If I had PK's Rhom I wouldnt trade him if he was offering that frankenstien looking thing and 300 bucks.

Would most DEFFIANTLY have PK's rhom over that thing ANYDAY.

kinda makes me sick to my stomach even looking at it..


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

MLK said:


> good god that fish mustve lived a hard life. it looks like a p version of that pic of the guy they showed at the end of that movie "blow"


that scared the sh*t outta me :laugh:


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

ugly as heck


----------



## L-Train (Jan 24, 2006)

AHAHAHAHA. It looks like he got beat up real bad and his face is caving in or something....BAHAHAHAA


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

it looks like it has false teeth!

maybe its so old it has...


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

that's amazing. The bumps make it look scary.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ok thats just ugly, poor fish. looks like its got HITH also.

anyone else notice the white gar in the back ground?


----------



## ARAMAX (Dec 2, 2005)

why so many bumps?


----------

